# It is HOW COLD TODAY?



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

cold. really cold. Even the stupid pigeons are looking for warm spots....


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 3, 2013)

That is adorable!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Patty Stiller said:


> cold. really cold. Even the stupid pigeons are looking for warm spots....


 Oh yeah, we know this kind of cold - you're not alone!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

In Texas it was 70... I'm currently in shorts and a t shirt... It's also supposed to snow tomorrow LOL


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

TexasBlaze said:


> In Texas it was 70... I'm currently in shorts and a t shirt... It's also supposed to snow tomorrow LOL


It was 72 in TN today, we have a winter weather advisory for sleet and snow Friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

78 degrees in Shreveport, LA today! But Sat we're suppose to have freezing rain


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to wake up to a high of 8 with windchill hitting -20. And that is going to be warmer than the next few days.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> I'm going to wake up to a high of 8 with windchill hitting -20. And that is going to be warmer than the next few days.


 That's us on Fri, once it gets over the Big Lake


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I recently had a winter pigeon experience too! Unfortunately, rather than being adorable it ended up with me almost taking a hoof to the face and a lot of snow in my pants. Stupid pigeons.

That picture is adorable though! The barn cat we used to have would routinely sit on Clem in the sun. She even would wait on the fence for me to ride by and jump up to ride with me. (The cat in my avatar pic)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Adorable!

Today in Michigan it was 40ish degrees, high of 50...Oh wait thats right! Its Michigan! Meaning tomorrow we will have low of -10ºf and a high of 75ºf the same day! :lol:

Seriously though, we had a good 7 inches of snow last week. It took 2 days of 40 degree temperature to make it go away. Hope you guys are bundled up and prepared for this winter season!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

It was 5 degrees all day today 0.0 I put pants sweat pants snow pants and then CarHart overalls on.. then long sleeve sweat shirt jacket then carhart jacket on to feed lol..

Tomorrow at 6 am( time I have to WALK a half mile to the bus stop) -9.. YAY.. Im excited... 

cute picture haha[email protected]


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Haha its only -20C or -4F with windchill -30C or -22F
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

4.

The rooster has taken to roosting on the pony. Sits up there for hours and the pony doesnt seems to mind.... she even walks around.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ChitChatChet said:


> 4.
> 
> The rooster has taken to roosting on the pony. Sits up there for hours and the pony doesnt seems to mind.... she even walks around.




I can imagine the mess that makes :shock:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just got in. It's -32C (-25F). Brrrr


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, that's adorable! It's frigid here today too. Right now, it's 17*F with a wind chill of 2*F. Sucks considering that it was 70 degrees the day before yesterday.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG, I wish it was 10 degrees outside today!!!

At this moment, the air temperature is -8*F with a wind chill of -36*F.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Adorable!
> 
> Today in Michigan it was 40ish degrees, high of 50...Oh wait thats right! Its Michigan! Meaning tomorrow we will have low of -10ºf and a high of 75ºf the same day! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, we had a good 7 inches of snow last week. It took 2 days of 40 degree temperature to make it go away. Hope you guys are bundled up and prepared for this winter season!


Are you in S MI? I have a few friends down there, and the weather is almost like we're in 2 different states at times! 

** Duh... I think I've asked you that before, and you're near St. Joseph? Apologies!


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

This morning at feeding time it was 3 below zero. Today's high will be 8 with wind chill of about 0. ...... However Shropshirerosie, I don't feel so bad now knowing where YOU live. ....ha ha.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't keep up with all these records numbers... But.... central Cali, 7am, 22 degrees.... I, had an icicle on my outside faucet...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

It is currently 74 degrees. :lol:

We're supposed to get the cold front later this afternoon. Maybe it'll snow! It would be the third time in my life(20 years) seeing snow. How exciting!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Currently, its 4, was -1 earlier.

And Yes I have already taken my 4 mile walk today.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not outrageously cold here. Woke up to 26F, some areas down below 20. But, our weather is usually quite mild in winter, just hovering near freezing but rarely below.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> It's not outrageously cold here. Woke up to 26F, some areas down below 20. But, our weather is usually quite mild in winter, just hovering near freezing but rarely below.


Not outrageously cold? You know how many southern Texans would be screaming about the next ice age if it were 26F?! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Kayella, you want to come visit me? How in the world can there be so much difference within a single state? It's still hovering at 19* here right now LOL.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm with kayella! I thought I could AVOID the cold in Texas. It's 50 out right now. Bleh. Just bleh. I'm going to Hawaii for the winter. Or maybe Australia! Somewhere warm.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

-25°C (that's -14°F for you U-Alls). Windchill takes it down a mite.
Don't think I'll go to the beach today.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Yestereday, it was 62 degrees F. This morning it was 31 degrees...and falling. Light snow and possible freezing rain through tonight. By Saturday morning it will be 11 degrees.
Thanking my lucky stars that I can stall my horses through this.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

We're at 64F right now. Starting to get chilly! 

Sm, I would love to visit! I actually like the cold weather, I'm just not used to it LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

That is so cute!
My part of the state has wind warnings for wind chills from 25 to 40 degrees below!! (Fahrenheit.)
The high today and for the rest of the week is zero and the low is -11


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love the picture!! Too cute.

80°F in my part of Texas yesterday, currently 27° and sleeting :/ I feel like I'm back in Michigan.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad I don't live somewhere outrageously cold like a lot of other folks on HF seem to ;-) It's been unusually cold here lately- today's high was 33 and in a couple nights the low will drop to 12 (brr!). 

Last year it didn't freeze until January (I know because I was waiting for a freeze before deworming!) I'm not complaining about the cold though- when it's cold here it's generally dry, so it's been a sunny 33 degrees, which I'll take over a rainy 45 degrees any day!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Cynical25 said:


> Love the picture!! Too cute.
> 
> 80°F in my part of Texas yesterday, currently 27° and sleeting :/ I feel like I'm back in Michigan.


Come up here to the North, and you'll get the good, deep, fluffy white stuff! Avatar photo doesn't count...that was taken in Oct. hee hee


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

-20C and blowing snow, yuck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We just survived a blizzard for two days thanks to a low pressure system tracking NE from Iowa. Not only did we get a dump of snow but the wind created great snow drifts. Schools were closed and all meetings, evening activities were cancelled.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

-20 and WINDY! 

I also discovered today that when it's really cold out my driver's side car door will not latch shut. Add that to the list of problems my car has... *sigh* I have to say driving around trying to hold my door shut and hearing DING DING DING DING incessantly (I KNOW ITS OPEN CALM DOWN CAR) is not fun. Also probably not safe... Good thing I was only driving in town LOL


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL Shoebox! My car is pretty new, but it still has problems in the winter, last night the electric window was frozen shut, had to open the car door at the drive -thru window, gave it a couple of bangs with my fist on the side of the glass, ta-da, fixed.
My little granddaughter was even complaining about the weather. "Gramma, I don't like this snow, we can't ride, there's snow all over Scotty's back!"


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I was jumping while it started raining today...uncool! Plus it was like 60 degrees and nasty humid.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That's awesome! LOL
Supposed to be -38 tonight.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Ugh, very cold :/ 23 degrees today.
The rest of this week is supposed to be in the teens :/
I need to find ways to get warm lol.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

5 degrees F right now... Supposed to only get to 16 today! And a low of 1 tonight... Not sure what the windchill is though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It's -39 right now. Wind chill of -44. Calling for -52. Bloody flipping cold.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> It's -39 right now. Wind chill of -44. Calling for -52. Bloody flipping cold.


 our forecast is similar. -48 with winchill when I drove to work this morning. Brrrr.

interestingly enough, I believe -40 is where the Celsius and Fahrenheit scales read the same...

on the positive side, you can chill a beer in 5 minutes, from room temp to frosty cold, and I can leave the icecream just outside the back door instead of running it out to the freezer:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BlueSpark said:


> our forecast is similar. -48 with winchill when I drove to work this morning. Brrrr.
> 
> interestingly enough, I believe -40 is where the Celsius and Fahrenheit scales read the same...
> 
> on the positive side, you can chill a beer in 5 minutes, from room temp to frosty cold, and I can leave the icecream just outside the back door instead of running it out to the freezer:lol:


LOL
You might have a beer slushy in five minutes! :lol:


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Its cooling down again here in good old western NY. We had a week of below freezing temps with 4 inches of snow. I loved it! No mud, and the snow covered up the frozen lumpy ground enough that the ponies weren't hobbling around hurting themselves.

And then we had a random 60 degree day and we're back to mud. :evil:

I'd love for it to be frozen with snow for the next few months...although dragging the hose in every day so it doesn't freeze does get old.


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

It's -42 celsius where I am! I haven't seen my mare today but I'm sure she's not the happiest


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

-27C but -47C with windchill.....haven't rode in a week : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

oh looky another warm night in store:evil: 
Warnings


Extreme wind chill values below -40.

This is a warning that extreme wind chill conditions are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..listen for updated statements.

Frigid temperatures combined with moderate winds will result in extreme wind chill values below minus 40 overnight and Saturday morning.

At these extreme wind chill values frostbite on exposed skin may occur in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just for fun, I am going riding tomorrow to thumb my nose at old man winter! Watch it freeze off when I do that....


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Today WAS 81 F (27 C) but it's down to 68 now. Suppose to get all the way down to 65 (around 18 C).
However, tomorrow should get into the 70's and Sunday suppose to stay below 60's (which is much better for riding).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^^^Would you care for a houseguest with a horse or two for the winter?


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's what it looks like where I live was 24 below zero this morning. High if 1 degrees.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> ^^^^^^Would you care for a houseguest with a horse or two for the winter?


Right now wouldn't be good but by Feb I should have things ready with the fencing on about 10 acres of pasture and close to 5 of woods for the horses to play in.

Keep in mind that we do get some cold days (a few even below freezing, but many) and some even colder nights (i.e. more freezing nights than days) We've had two nights last month that dropped to the upper 20's F. (not back to back though) and one of the days only reached the low to mid 40's.

My horses like the cold. They'll break ice on the pond when it gets below freezing so they can play (and lay) in the freezing water. I think they miss the snow sometimes. At first these long hot Summers were something new for them.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

With the windchill tomorrow am supposed to be anywhere from minus 59 celcius to a balmy minus 44.... woo wee. Love SK!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

> *Here's what it looks like where I live was 24 below zero this morning. High if 1 degrees. *




That is a beautiful card worthy picture but not worth the sacrifice of waking up to -24:-(

Thank you for remembering to take the camera on the way to the mailbox, since I know you would not venture out for the express purpose of taking the picture --- at least I don't think you would

That is waaaaay more cold than I want to see this early in the year. Thanks for reminding me why I retired from the OH/PA border down to Middle Tennessee - lol

We missed the brunt of the storm but another one is coming in around 9:00 PM tonight. I hope we miss the worst of that one as well.

If I am to believe all the Wooly Bears I've been seeing since November, my area is in for a hard cold snap, it will stay consistently cold until Spring, with a short snap of cold at the end.

Meaning Punxsutawney Phil will be lying thru his little Groundhog teeth if he doesn't see six more weeks of winter, when they drag him out of the hole next February - lol

I think everyone is going to see a colder winter than they are used to:?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ we missed most last night, too. Our official high for today is 70F at midnight this morning....now 44F ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

We beat the -24 below this morning it was -33 below at 6.30am. Have some pretty frosty looking horses too.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Last night when I got off work at 1:30 AM, it was -20 with windchill of -40. I walked through the horses to check on them while I filled their water troughs. None were shivering. Only 3 of the 16 have blankets. The 2 young ones, 3 and 7 months old, and our oldest at 19. It was the wife's idea to blanket the oldest. I didn't think she needed it. 

Even our 2 rottweilers, who love being outside and running off, didn't stay out any longer than enough to go potty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> That is a beautiful card worthy picture but not worth the sacrifice of waking up to -24:-(
> 
> Thank you for remembering to take the camera on the way to the mailbox, since I know you would not venture out for the express purpose of taking the picture --- at least I don't think you would
> 
> ...


I hope we miss the one that's coming tonight too. 

It's 28 outside now and I need to go to the store. There's a low spot in our front yard that looks like a mini ice skating pond. 

Our horses are outside with plenty of hay and seemed to enjoy their grain this morning. They can go inside the shelter but they seem to prefer being outside. Hope the weather clears up enough so the farrier can come out next weekend.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Patty, I'm in CO too and it is hella cold! My Occupational Therapist told me that, driving to work, her car aid -14 .___.!!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

79 today (26 C). We were sweating. Cloudy, but the rain stayed away.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another day of decently cold weather down here. It managed to get up to 19*F (-7*C). The sun was out this morning and made it rather pleasant, especially since there was no wind. But, this afternoon, the cloud cover came back and the wind picked up, making it feel colder. Current wind chill is 9*F. I'm thanking heaven that it's supposed to start warming up. Tomorrow back in the lower 40's, Monday below freezing, but then the highs are supposed to work their way back up to the 50s by next weekend. :happydance:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

this morning it was -20F the high for today is currently -3.....


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

amberly said:


> this morning it was -20F the high for today is currently -3.....


As a special treat, warm apple chunks at night for the girls when it gets that cold...if they could talk, they'd say, "Mmmm, thank you mom!" I feel their thanks, though, with the nuzzles


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

> 79 today (26 C). We were sweating. Cloudy, but the rain stayed away.


OMG. . I hate you.. ha ha ha


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

-28C this morning. My idea of going for a ride to thumb my nose at winter didn't happen!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hang onto your hats gang. -23 C now but going to -30. That's almost the same C or F. then with wind chill to -40. That's just too cold. Bot a tube of calk, last week, tried to use it to block a draft today. nada. Was I ever P-O!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Patty Stiller said:


> OMG. . I hate you.. ha ha ha


Well, if it's any consolation, except for Monday and Tuesday of next week, all of next weeks (starting tomorrow) is suppose only get as high as the mid to upper 50's (around 14 C). Monday and Tuesday will have highs between 69 and 75 (around 20-23 C). :lol:

We do get cold weather now and then. We will usually get around 20-30 days when lows reach freezing or below, but they come at random times from Nov - Feb.

Keep in mind that we pay a price for this pleasant weather. Summers are brutal. Hot and humid. June - Aug can see some days with temperatures in the triple digits without the heat index (upper 30's and even into the 40's C)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

This morning when I set out to a trail riding obstacle clinic at 7:40 it was -38C :shock: before windchill :shock: :shock:

I had the truck idling for half an hour before driving off to warm things up and reduce risk of anything breaking...

Nothing broke


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I rode for about 30-45 minutes tonight and my face was FROZEN! Gavyn had a little icicle coming out of his nose after we rode lol!
6F. -14C. Definitely going to be getting colder


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, you know there's something wrong with the world when you live in Texas and have almost the same temperature as someone living in Minnesota. LOL


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol Yeah it has been a pretty mild December so far here. (Or maybe everywhere else is just getting colder?!)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

It's currently 38 F, wind chill of 31. THIS IS COLD ENOUGH, THANKS. I love the cold weather and everything, but I definitely am not prepared for it! No heavy jacket, long johns, thick socks, gloves, or even a hat. Not very smart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

paintluver said:


> I rode for about 30-45 minutes tonight and my face was FROZEN! Gavyn had a little icicle coming out of his nose after we rode lol!
> 6F. -14C. Definitely going to be getting colder


Get a good keffiyeh (spelling?). The military ones are good if you can get hold of one. Great for keeping the face warm (you can cover everything and just leave a slit for the eyes). I wish I could have gotten about a dozen so I wouldn't have to worry about wearing out the one I have.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

It was -20 two days ago.. the 4* weather today.. feels like a great relief haha..


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kayella said:


> It's currently 38 F, wind chill of 31. THIS IS COLD ENOUGH, THANKS. I love the cold weather and everything, but I definitely am not prepared for it! No heavy jacket, long johns, thick socks, gloves, or even a hat. Not very smart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what stinks so much - Texas may not be as cold as up north (although only 29* here currently,) we just aren't prepared to handle it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Especially when it was very pleasant just a few days ago. We'd been having highs in the 50s and the lows at night were still staying above freezing before this cold snap. Going from highs in the 50s to highs of 18 is hard to handle for us southerners LOL.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I hear that, guys! We went from 80's one day to 30's the next. This is confusing the heck out of the horses LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It was 7 this morning! Brrrr


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm up in Oregon visiting relatives for the weekend and it was -26F earlier this morning. Our truck was outside overnight and the radiator is frozen solid. We have 3 hairdryers on it right now.... We are either staying up here for a few more days or borrowing one of their cars.

My winter lows at home are normally 45 but we went down to 27.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Not cold here in Australia today was 38 degrees and Thursday is going to be 40 degrees (yuck).:-x
Can't complain I hate winter and I love summer except the 40 degree days


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Crazy weather this year! After all the rain and 30F-40F days, current forecast is for 75F this coming Sunday! (average high this time of year is 53F).


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

-16.6 °F / -27.0 °C

brrrrr!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*



Crazy weather this year! After all the rain and 30F-40F days, current forecast is for 75F this coming Sunday! (average high this time of year is 53F).

Click to expand...

* 


For my area, it was high in the 30's this past Sunday. We are now working our way to a high of 65 by this coming weekend:shock:

No wonder there are sick horses.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for the warmth but that's too much of a swing (in such a short time frame) where the horses are concerned.

My four already have more fur and leg feathers than they usually get by February. I hope the wind is blowing good when we hit the 60's:-|

On a plus note, we're only four days from December 21st which is the Winter Solstice. That means the days will start getting longer. I am more excited about that, than Christmas


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

92 days to spring.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

How funny!

Let's see...I think right now it's about 40F and sunny. Not bad, shorts and t-shirt weather for me. I swear, I was never meant to be a Texan. I can't stand the summer, and I revel in the coldest winter days :lol:.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll trade ya! I so hate winter and often wonder what I'm doing up here.

Went to make the horses a warm breakfast and discovered my pipes were frozen. Just got that running again. We got 3 easy, for NH winters, in a row. I don't think I'm going to get off the hook so easy this year. Got a foot of snow with the last storm, have another 4 inches or so coming tonight.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

walkinthewalk said:


> On a plus note, we're only four days from December 21st which is the Winter Solstice. That means the days will start getting longer. I am more excited about that, than Christmas


Me, too. Tired of sunset at 5pm.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sunsets at 4:16 here.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's closer to 5:30 here. That's very strange that it can be so different. Still, I much prefer sunset at 9:30-10.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Sunsets at 4:16 here.


That's awful but my area isn't much better -- it's 4:34 PM:-(

I think the only thing worse is life in Alaska, where it's either dark all the time or daylight all the time. I could not live that way and tip my hat to those who do.

In case anyone is interested in this trivia, here's the link where you can key in your closest metro area and get the calculators for this stuff - lol

Might even be good for the younger kids for a science report


It's set to Nashville, TN but that can easily be changed.

Sunrise and Sunset for U.S.A. – Tennessee – Nashville – December 2013

This is a great thread that we need to keep going -- it's a great place to gather all our "weather whining"


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunset here is around 6:00 or 6:30 and it last for ages!


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

I live in Adelaide, Aus. And we are on daylight savings time so our sunset is at 8.30 pm I love it! 
This heat we have at the moment is a little hard to bear though... 42.1C/ 107.8F right now - heading for a forecast of 43c  it was 40c yesterday & forecast for 38c tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Toucan, I feel for you! As much as I whine about the tiny bit of cold weather we have, I much prefer it to triple digits.

My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on to warm up, but you can only take so many off before someone calls the cops LOL.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Toucan, I feel for you! As much as I whine about the tiny bit of cold weather we have, I much prefer it to triple digits.
> 
> My philosophy is that you can always put more clothes on to warm up, but you can only take so many off before someone calls the cops LOL.


Hahaha so true!
& the kids go stir crazy being locked in the house all day - they get irritable & naughty then I get irritable & cranky! Doesn't help that our air con is struggling & not keeping up.. 
I'd like a nice happy medium - not too hot, not too cold. Is there such a place?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Toucan & Smrobs - if I could find a place that was around 68F/20C year round, I'd move there in a heartbeat!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Portland is usually pretty mild year round. Summer highs in the 70's and 80's (and sunny! Most home don't even have air conditioning) winter highs usually in the 40-45 range with lows usually above freezing, although this winter we had about a week and a half where it stayed below freezing already...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought this was an interesting graphic. Shows the 100 degree difference in temps in North America from top to bottom.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

^^^

I live in the middle of one go those purple blobs... It was -36 C here this morning and got up to about -25 C with wind chill this afternoon. We are approaching the shortest day of the year where the sun will rise at at 8:50 am and set at 4:15 pm. Technically, winter hasn't even started yet...

On the bright side, during summer we have warm temps and the sun is up until after 11pm. I haven't figured out how winter can last for 6-7 months and summer is only 1 1/2 months long...:?


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Right now, it's a balmy 32*F (0*C).
Temperatures are usually a lot colder this time of year but things are starting to warm up a bit.

Weatherman mentioned we might get temps around 50*F (10*C) this weekend. Think I might need to break out the shorts and t-shirts?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

By Saturday night we will possibly have tornado warnings and could break temperature records, even for Middle Tennessee this time of year:shock: 

Look at the wild night time swing in temps <sigh> These are Fahrenheit


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll take cold and snow any day over tornados and hurricanes! I hope everyone has a safe holiday season!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm ok with our usual night time temperatures, but it would be nice if you folks up north could send a little cool weather down here for the daytime. I'm tired of it being too warm for a jacket, sweater or, like the past two days, too warm for even a flannel shirt. Warm Christmas' have never felt right and that's what we usually get.
I shouldn't complain though. The warm Winters are still cool enough to enjoy riding which is much better than the humid 40 C Summer days which is too hot for me to ride.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> By Saturday night we will possibly have tornado warnings and could break temperature records, even for Middle Tennessee this time of year:shock:
> 
> Look at the wild night time swing in temps <sigh> These are Fahrenheit



Ill take your temps over ours right now high in the single digit lows below zero. Whooo going to be 16 for a high tomorrow,thats as good as it gets. Back to way below zero and 0s for highs. 

Oh and more snow in forcast just what we need,just when roads clear off time for slick roads again.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That bird is adorable!! I had a mare who used to be covered in bird during the winter months, it was quite funny, because she was the only one to tolerate it :lol:

FGR-it was Caly would allowed it. I bet you to this day she still allows it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

2 inches of snow this morning, now rained away. was so pretty, though. 38 and raining is just the absolute coldest ! its not the number, but the moisture that makes it feel bonechilling.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I say it every year but I cannot even fathom those temperatures!
Here in Southern Australia, its FREEZING if the daytime temperature drops to 13C in the middle of winter, heaven forbid those one or two days that it might dip under 13 :O

We've just hit real summer now, we've had two days of over 40C. Yuck!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Kayty, ya'll are lucky. Super mild winters and relatively mild summers :wink:.

It seems like some of us just got the short end of both sticks. Two days ago, we had a high of 70*F (21*C), a little over a week before that, we had a daytime high of 18*F (-8*C). It's not so much the cold that bothers me, it's the cold followed by nearly sweltering heat...followed by cold again.

Dang you Mother Nature! Pick a season why don't you!

In the summer, it's not uncommon for us to have stretches where the temps average 105-110*F (41-43*C). I think the most recent record was a temp of about 118 (48), but that was a couple of years ago in the middle of that nasty drought LOL.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Got an ice storm coming for tonight into tomorrow. Power companies are already moving extra crews up into the area. 
It's fairly warm right now, just above freezing. Going to get 2 days of freezing rain and back into the single digits afterwards. 
One giant skating rink.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

1st day of Winter and the weather is very different all over North America

It will be in the 70's today in North Georgia 

.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Today is suppose to only reach 79 F, but the humidity % in the mid 90's it will feel hotter. It's in the mid 50's right now and already feels like it's in the mid 70's. I better get todays ride started so I can enjoy more of it before the heat gets up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And today, we're getting freezing rain transitioning into snow later this morning.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Cold for us today -around 60F and cloudy. It rained yesterday so everything is a muddy mess right now.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am trying to remember when a U.S. December has been so much all over the place, where weather is concerned.

Today is the first day of winter; some folks will be freezing half to death while others will have record breaking high temps.

We are supposed to break the record high set back in the 1800's (I think I heard that right):?

We are also under a severe thunder storm warning, with West Tennessee being put under a tornado watch:shock:

Nobody should have to live thru a tornado or ice storm any time but it's only a few days before Christmas --- this isn't sounding good for some folks. Prayers and good thoughts going out to everyone in Mother Nature's PMS Path:-|


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

United States Doppler Weather Radar Map - AccuWeather.com

Looks like most of the east is going to get weather from that thing in one form or another. It runs from Texas to Maine.

Wish I could find my lap top charger. I have a strong feeling I will be sitting in the dark for a couple days.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Cold here again this morning. The thermometer on the sheltered side of the house says -25 C (-11F). We are supposed to see temps at around freezing by Wednesday.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Wednesday we had highs of 52 & by Friday, the high was 17. Weather has been swinging like this for almost 2 weeks. I'm suprised that none of my critters has gotten sick or tried to colic on me!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Set a record here today (72F) and warmer tomorrow, but the cold is coming back Monday....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PHM, the cold that's headed your way is sitting on top of us right now LOL.

Went to work this morning with roads nothing but a sheet of ice. It continued to drop moisture, at first actual rain that froze the instant it landed on anything, then sleet, then finally snow. We've got about 2-3 inches of snow on top of nearly an inch of ice. Blech :razz:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

72 degrees here today. Now we are under a tornado warning in my neck of the woods in Tennessee. ChristmAs eve it is supposed to drop down to 18. Wtf !!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm telling you, mother nature is getting senile or something.

Maybe she's developed bipolar disorder :think:.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Smrobs -freezing rain -ugh. That's one thing I don't miss about Ohio.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Yesterday, by the time I picked out her feet, saddled her and mounted I had started to sweat. Needed to wear a light, Summer shirt. Not a comfortable Autumn shirt.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

It snowed here yesterday and the high is 41 F today... it could be worse!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

It's -30 C again this morning at feeding time. Ugh!! Seasonally, we should be around -5. Cool thing though is that I saw the cow and calf moose that have been hanging out in our yard and managed a fuzzy cold-fingered picture.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Brrr it looks cold there!

It was cold and snowing last night. Looks nice today, though!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It was 8*F when I left to feed. So much better than the -28*F we had a week and a half ago.

But I very much appreciate the improved winter clothing that is available now. That and my 4x4 truck that I have only to turn a knob to engage the 4-wheel drive!

And tank heaters! I'm thankful for tank heaters.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> PHM, the cold that's headed your way is sitting on top of us right now LOL.
> 
> Went to work this morning with roads nothing but a sheet of ice. It continued to drop moisture, at first actual rain that froze the instant it landed on anything, then sleet, then finally snow. We've got about 2-3 inches of snow on top of nearly an inch of ice. Blech :razz:


Well, the rain storm is finally here, but it's still going to be 64F tonight and tomorrow. Looks like the cold doesn't come until Monday night after the rain. We're going to have lots of mud again, but no snow or ice.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Boy, do we have snow!!_ Snow_, _Snow, Snow_, and we love_ every precious flake_! 2 ft of it was exceeded long ago - temps are teens for highs and 1-3 degrees for lows. Way warmer than it was 2 wks ago! 
**Avatar photo taken in October


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful photo Northern. Perfect winter wonderland!

It was 65°F(18°C) in the lower part of upstate NY today! My mind has officially been blown. It's suppose to be that way all week too. 

I'm slightly upset as I really wanted to have a white Christmas. We had 2ft of snow on the ground not even two days ago and now, it all gone thanks to the rain and warm temps. Anyone want to send some snow on over?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Wild Heart said:


> Absolutely beautiful photo Northern. Perfect winter wonderland!
> 
> It was 65°F(18°C) in the lower part of upstate NY today! My mind has officially been blown. It's suppose to be that way all week too.
> 
> I'm slightly upset as I really wanted to have a white Christmas. We had 2ft of snow on the ground not even two days ago and now, it all gone thanks to the rain and warm temps. Anyone want to send some snow on over?


Pick me! Can I send you some frigid temperatures to keep it "fresh" too?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

It was 71 degrees here. We don't get very harsh winters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

35F 24 hours ago. Now it's -10F and -36F windchill. Also had 30 to 50 mph winds with blowing snow today. Next to zero visibility. Temps are to drop into the -20s tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

usandpets said:


> 35F 24 hours ago. Now it's -10F and -36F windchill. Also had 30 to 50 mph winds with blowing snow today. Next to zero visibility. Temps are to drop into the -20s tomorrow
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That pretty sums up what we have had here too, except we had the wind and white out conditions yesterday. It is cold again...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a touch chilly, the windchills are at -40*C to -45*C tonight. Friday day time it was above freezing, it's CRAZY


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well after the blizzards, -20C temps, it warmed up to above freezing. Just when when I thought it would be okay to venture back into the saddle, freezing rain has hit, everything is a sheet of ice, treacherous even walking ..... Sigh*. I hate winter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cold enough that this looks like genius


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Koolio said:


> That pretty sums up what we have had here too, except we had the wind and white out conditions yesterday. It is cold again...


^^Ditto!^^ But I have to say, _and I mean it_ - you'll never hear me complain about the cold and snow (we're beyond 2' now), but you will hear me whine about summer heat! (Silly, I know, as we're not in a southern clime by any means) I practically live in the out of doors and when I see a forecast above 65 I _cringe! _


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

-9 Friday night, 47 Monday. This is relatively normal these days. Can't believe we haven't had more sick horses lately.

Note- since we have so many blanketing threads. My horses (1 or 2 of) will be blanketed because it will be -9 and very windy with lots of snow, moreso, it will do that THEN be almost 50 a few days later, I think the temperature change is the problem here!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am bringing this thread back to the front:lol:

HoleeeMoleee. The weather is uglier than normal just about every where.

I expected to wake up this AM and see my old PA plates on my car, it's so buckin' cold:-(

I know it's nothing compared to the Plains states but I am in TN, only an hour north of Alabama. We are in the mid-teens and some areas are in the single digits without the wind chill:shock:

Wednesday it was 42F, pouring rain and temps were going backward at a pretty good pace. I kept the horses in until noon, when it stopped raining, because we also had high winds. They are all between 18 & 27+ and don't need to be in that lousy weather; not even with blankets.

They lasted three hours and came running to the barn when they saw me go down on the 4-wheeler to clean stalls. That meant I had to clean stalls around them. They're really great about me banging into them with the manure fork, it was the extra time of having to move around all off them -lol

Here it is 7:00 the next morning and they are still in the barn; I keep an intercom and I've not heard one peep out of anyone, including the 19 year old who is the "I can't sit still" guy. No wind today, so hopefully they will be willing to stay outside more than three hours, even though the highs will be mid 20's ----------right here in southern Middle Tennessee.

I hope everyone who has so much snow, you have to tie a rope from the barn to the house, to get back in one piece, are surviving this.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

35/19F windy and sunny today here in NC. Everyone left the round bale in search of the little winter grass when I opened the pasture gates so it must not be bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just came in from morning chores, and it's up to -4f now. (common for us) The snow doesn't crunch any more - it squeaks! Horses are happy and look like wooly giants. All hay and water in winter is hauled up to the pasture with my trusty Jet Sled, and if someone offered to pay me $1,000.00 for it out there _I'd turn them down flat!_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Northernstar said:


> Just came in from morning chores, and it's up to -4f now. (common for us) The snow doesn't crunch any more - it squeaks! Horses are happy and look like wooly giants. All hay and water in winter is hauled up to the pasture with my trusty Jet Sled, and if someone offered to pay me $1,000.00 for it out there _I'd turn them down flat!_


Squeaky snow --- I had completely forgotten about snow being cold enough to squeak --- thanks for that

It's a tremendous amount of grueling work to care for livestock under these conditions. 

Prayers and good thoughts going to all of you experiencing these tundra-like conditions.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

It is currently 13 with a wind chill of -7 here in south central PA. There is currently 4" of snow on the ground with a lot of drift and 33 mph wind gusts. I know it could be worse but brrr! Our horses are staying today because of the wind.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

+2 yesterday, had a bunch more snow last night, people cant even get out of their subdivisions because the city is so slow in plowing. Forcast for tomorrow and sunday are -26 before winchill, way below -30 with, and windy. awesome. Thankfully the horses are fluffy and happily munching some good hay. half the time they cant even be bothered to come in for oats, the poor starving babies:shock:


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

What!!!??? It's Florida for crying out loud!!! This is wrong on so many levels...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is supposed to hit 70 here today, but the wind chill might make it feel more like 65...:twisted:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

It is supposed to be 1 here Monday. I dont ever remember it being thus cold. This is ridiculous! Ahhh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> 35/19F windy and sunny today here in NC. Everyone left the round bale in search of the little winter grass when I opened the pasture gates so it must not be bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not comparable to all the cold, snow, and ice all you folks are getting, but this morning when it was 22F and very windy, after we opened the pasture gate, everyone went down the hill to the large thicket out of the wind, and took a nice nap in the morning sun.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Roadyy said:


> What!!!??? It's Florida for crying out loud!!! This is wrong on so many levels...
> 
> View attachment 346010


Yes it is and there goes the price of fruit in the Spring:-(


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Today was about 20. In about 24 hours, the temp will be at least that but negative. The windchill can get to -70 or colder. 

MN governor called off school for Monday already due to the cold. Hopefully, ND governor will do the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh, high today was 64! I can't stand it!!! :wink:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeap we are looking at -60 for sunday and monday. I work outside....


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

2BigReds said:


> Ugh, high today was 64! I can't stand it!!! :wink:


Thats no fare it was only 14 degrees where i live. Going to be super cold sunday and monday highs of -19 and way below -30 for lows.:shock:


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> Thats no fare it was only 14 degrees where i live. Going to be super cold sunday and monday highs of -19 and way below -30 for lows.:shock:


Actually this IS uncharacteristically warm for central California this time of year, but I really can't stand this area so I have to find SOMETHING to be happy about hehe. :wink: That being said, I think California forgot what state it was the weeks leading up to Christmas... There was a 30 degree drop over all within about two days that was absolutely awful. Suddenly 40 highs and <20 lows are VERY fun, especially when horses were just clipped on a 70 degree day. :?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

It is supposed to be around -50 windchill on Monday... They already closed schools.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

By the time I finished feeding Ahab, the temperature was up to -11 degrees F. with the wind chill, it is supposed to go down to -40 tonight. We spent the day working in my parents broken furnace, frozen water pipes, and snowed over walkways...in places over two feet deep.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Yeap we are looking at -60 for sunday and monday. I work outside....


-60????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the windchill. They are calling for -75 in parts of Wisconsin. The temp without wind will be -30ish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

mid 60's here. we need rain. its almost 6:30 pm and we are 54 .


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

This is my favorite time of year. Mid 70's and sunny during the day and a chilly 50 at night.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's a touch chilly here today Actual is -40*F with the windchill making it feel nearer -55*f

I'm not going out other than to run around doing chores


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> It's a touch chilly here today Actual is -40*F with the windchill making it feel nearer -55*f
> 
> I'm not going out other than to run around doing chores


Yikes! I remember going out on a horse drawn sleigh ride in those temperatures when we lived in Regina. Stay warm!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Today was in a downward spiral of temps. The high was near -15F with -40F windchill. The high tomorrow is supposed to be -25F with -50 to -70 wind chills. The horses don't seem to care or realize it:

Frisky horses at -15F and -40F windchill - YouTube

They were playing more before I got outside to video them. Of course, just like children, they quit when they know you're watching!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Today was in a downward spiral of temps. The high was near -15F with -40F windchill. The high tomorrow is supposed to be -25F with -50 to -70 wind chills. The horses don't seem to care or realize it:
> 
> Frisky horses at -15F and -40F windchill - YouTube
> 
> ...


 The same with mine - they've all seen a lot of winters in their years up here, and I'd love to learn some of the stories they could tell! Where I live, there was no electricity until after WWII, and ppl either made their way by sleigh, or took the train to town and back (22 mi) every Sat....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

usandpets said:


> Today was in a downward spiral of temps. The high was near -15F with -40F windchill. The high tomorrow is supposed to be -25F with -50 to -70 wind chills. The horses don't seem to care or realize it:
> 
> Frisky horses at -15F and -40F windchill - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Nice video, nice scenery. It doesn't look that cold. Horses are happy but why are YOU videotaping? lol


Cute story- 2/4 horses got blankets for our mini blizzard and huge frigid temperature drop a few days ago. My mother called to comment how happy the horses were with their blankets, but also to tell me our Icelandic (not blanketed) who is 20 and quiet and mareish decided to grab the string to the sled that was full of manure and take off bucking and kicking, with the sled in tow!!! :shock::lol: So cute! She then ran up to the 16.2 TB and backed up kicking and squealing. She has her moments :lol:


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> She has her moments :lol:


ROFL Don't they all!



Yogiwick said:


> Nice video, nice scenery. It doesn't look that cold. Horses are happy but why are YOU videotaping?


The paint is a friends horse with two of the others. He's just easier to point out. I wanted to show the friend, who is out on the road driving, that his horses were OK in the cold. 

Besides, who else is going to video them? It's too cold for the wife to be out there more than a few minutes. I get the "privilege" of doing the outside chores, especially in the winter! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I need prayers not to wreck on the way to work in the morning. US tennessers arnt used to thus type of weather!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I need prayers not to wreck on the way to work in the morning. US tennessers arnt used to thus type of weather!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I AM used to the weather and my little car has been having a LOT of trouble. I'll blame it on the tires. I love my car but.. lol. Hope you get there safe. Slow and careful. Just be careful not to go too slow. Someone will smack into your back or youll get stuck


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

usandpets said:


> ROFL Don't they all!
> 
> 
> The paint is a friends horse with two of the others. He's just easier to point out. I wanted to show the friend, who is out on the road driving, that his horses were OK in the cold.
> ...


 Cute. While I must admit my boyfriend is impervious to cold, and I..am not. I am the horse person and he spends cold stormy nights on the couch with a glass of wine. lol. As crazy as it is to take a camera out (surprised it worked haha) sometimes that's when you get the best moments.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> As crazy as it is to take a camera out (surprised it worked haha)


I was using my phone. It better work for how much I paid for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I need prayers not to wreck on the way to work in the morning. US tennessers arnt used to thus type of weather!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The friend I did the video for, I think just headed through there. He said it was crazy seeing that kind of weather, snow and slush, so far south. At one of the truck stops, he went inside with just a sweatshirt and no jacket. The clerk called him nuts because it was 20 degrees out. The friend said it was nice out and told the clerk of the weather here in ND.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I need prayers not to wreck on the way to work in the morning. US tennessers arnt used to thus type of weather!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just take it slow and steady with no sudden changes in speed or direction. Give yourself lots of time and lots of space. Look for traction in the fresher snow as opposed to where it is packed down and iced up.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

70° on Saturday, woke up to 15° (windchill of 5°) today. 

We Texans aren't prepared for winters like this one has been! I had to go buy a coat, lol. My horse doesn't have much of a winter coat and his pasture has no shelter from the high winds, so BO is keeping him stalled today.


----------



## Nell J (Nov 28, 2013)

-47 this morning! Hello from Northern Minnesota. The horses at happy and content in the barn. The barn is not heated but they keep the temp higher from body heat. We usually put them in when it is -20 or colder which has been more often this year then previous years


----------



## eventrider (Dec 27, 2013)

Totally had a heat way today! It got to a high of 15


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

It is currently 7 degrees. I do not know how yall deal with the negative degree weather. It is absolutely miserable outside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Chicago is currently -10F. Wind chill makes it -45F. A heat wave is coming on Wednesday though. It'll be 30F! Whoo! I can't wait!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it was -4*F here this morning when I went to work. We finally managed to get up to about 21* this afternoon and thankfully, for once, the wind wasn't blowing LOL.

It's not so much the cold that bothers me, it's the fact that 2 days ago it was 55* and tomorrow they are calling for highs of 52*. All this roller coaster crap is hard on people and animals. It either needs to stay mild or stay cold :evil:.


----------

